# How would you go about this one...?



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't have good news (sorry this post will be a long one)

Less than 2 weeks before anticipated shipping date and 1 day before the breeder was supposed to pick a puppy for us, the following happened:

We did not receive any puppy pictures from our breeder since they were 3 weeks old. I sent an email today (January 7th) asking the breeder to send us some puppy pictures and asked him about the choosing progress since he mentioned in one of his earlier emails that he will be finished with choosing puppies for new owners on January 8th when the puppies will be 7 weeks old.
Breeder responded via email stating something along the lines that he did not send any new pictures since he is now concerned with the growth of the puppies. They appear smaller then what the breeder was anticipating and seeing in his previous litters, so he does not feel comfortable shipping a puppy to us from this litter due to these things. He also mentioned that puppies look very "average". (although he knows that we are looking for a family companion and not the show GSD)

I have also to state following - when the puppies where 4 weeks old breeder sent email to all his puppy buyers stating that puppies are doing great and that the litter can be seen (by the ones who live close by) on January 8th. He also stated in his email that the litter is very uniform so it would be easy to select puppies for everyone. 
We were 4th on the waiting list for the female puppy - litter had 7 female puppies.
Breeder now suggests that we wait for another litter that is supposed to be born in next couple of days. This of course would extend our waiting time for another two months - provided there are any females born in this litter.
When I asked via email for breeder's convenient time to talk over the phone - I have been told that breeder could talk to me almost 3 days from today over the phone. When I asked for an earlier phone call possibility, I did not get any answer back yet (as I write this).....

With all of this said I have difficulties to understand and believe in the "puppies growth problem" as reason for not being able to give (sell) us our puppy. Understandably, breeder already has our deposit in his possession.

I would like to ask you fellow members of this forum, how would you feel and what would you think about this situation. What would you suggest to us to do in this situation? We are feeling really sad, frustrated and not good about the whole situation. :rolleyes2: 

Thank you all!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would PM Emoore, she just went through this and may have some helpful tips for you. 

Here is a link to the thread where she discusses what happened.
My choices: What do you think? - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

That must be very frustrating. 

To me something doesn't seem quite right about this. No pictures, delayed phone calls, ALL the puppies being small....there may be a valid reason and explanation for all of that but I just don't have a good feeling about this. 

Did you ever go visit this breeder in person?

Are the puppies close enough you could go pick one up rather than have it shipped?

Something else I don't know is if the breeder knows you just want a puppy primarily as a family member/companion then why would the breeder want you to wait for the next litter? What is the breeder going to do with all the other puppies? 

My feelings are something along these lines:
- Maybe the breeder is just very busy and concerned about shipping the puppies (but, why they wouldn't wait a few weeks then re-evaluate if the puppy can be shipped rather than make you wait for a new litter)?
- Maybe the litter was dead on arrival, sick, some died or something happened - do you have any way to confirm the puppies were born other than pictures (that could have been from another litter)

There's a lot of possibilities here - so many that all the what-ifs and maybes will not figure anything out...they'll all be just that what-ifs and maybes. 

I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt - since, the breeder could be completely, honestly telling the truth and they are just concerned for the puppies - maybe they just aren't thriving like they should be. (Maybe they had to bottlefeed puppies?)

I would, of course, give the breeder a chance to call or email you back. 

Are you in the USA and is the breeder? Are you in different states?

If the breeder doesn't call you back when promised I would maybe give them one more chance if they have kept up email communications. 

Right now though I would be thinking about how much your deposit was, what (if any) contract was signed, what guarantees there may or may not have been on a contract, and if you'd be willing to either walk away from the deposit or wait for a new litter from this breeder. 

Either way you may be waiting a few months for a new puppy if you can't get one from this litter. 

All around though - something just seems weird about it all. 

Best of luck


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

GSD_Xander said:


> That must be very frustrating.
> 
> To me something doesn't seem quite right about this. No pictures, delayed phone calls, ALL the puppies being small....there may be a valid reason and explanation for all of that but I just don't have a good feeling about this.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your reply.

I will answer your questions as best as I can.

We never had a chance to visit this breeder in person - we live around 2700 miles apart but we both live in the same country - Canada. Breeder appears to be a reputable one competing in many NASS and Canadian Sieger Shows making decent results there. Breeder suggested the airline for me with which one I would book a shipping flight myself and notify him about shipping details (date, time, etc.). We had already somewhat agreed on shipping date time frame and he never had any problems with this.
As already stated, breeder did respond back via email stating that the best time for me to call him would be almost 3 days from today. So far breeder never implied that he would like to call me to discuss this matter further (he has my phone numbers). I will definitely give a breeder chance to answer my email in which I asked for sooner phone conversation. Fairly large amount of deposit was already given - no official contract was ever signed, although requested by me in emails on several occasions.
I hope that the breeder will be able to provide me with the reasonable (believable) reasons why we are not able to get a puppy from this litter – instead of the current “whishy-washy” story. If the real story make since and is a logical one, then we would not have a big problem waiting for another litter if we really need to go that route. Currently we feel that our trust towards this breeder has been shaken.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

vukc - I agree, trusting that breeder would be difficult given all the excuses so far. Hopefully the breeder will provide you with some real answers when you get a chance to speak to him/her. Hopefully everything will work out and you can bring home your little girl like you planned! 

Make sure you update us after you hear from the breeder. 

I'm sure other people on the board will have some good suggestions.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My worry is this: what happens to these puppies if they aren't sold to the waiting buyers?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Emoore said:


> My worry is this: what happens to these puppies if they aren't sold to the waiting buyers?


I'm guessing they just found other owners closer by that they felt would be good. So the puppies were probably sold and have good homes.

Problem is the puppy owners further away just got left out of the deal.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Seems like a lot of problems with breeders lately!  Keep us posted on what they say. 
To the person who recommended PM'ing me-- I have no advice. When they have the money, the dog, and no signed contract there's not much you can do.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Many things come to mind but nothing very ethical. Is it possible you could find someone in your breeders area to go over there and look around maybe ask some questions about puppies to look at or for sale.

I am sure you would have the right direction to give this person.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your answers. 

I got very short email from the breeder in regards to my request to talk sooner about the issue over the phone.
"I understand, I will call you".......

As you all said there are lots of questions to be answered about this one. I have a good idea about what questions I will ask to which I will try to get answers in our phone conversation. Provided the breeder calls back as promised in this very short email.

I was just wondering one more thing – how can you get a contract signed by the breeder before you send him your deposit? I guess that is not possible...if your puppy has to be shipped; every breeder will ask first to receive the deposit before any paper work is done. Once this happens, as Emoore said, everything is in breeders hands and buyer had no way of controlling the situation.

Zayda, your suggestion is very good, however I don’t know anybody in breeder’s area who could go there to look and check with this breeder.

I also noticed on this board that there seem to be lots of issues with the breeders lately.

I will keep you up to date on this one for sure.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

vukc said:


> Thank you all for your answers.
> 
> I got very short email from the breeder in regards to my request to talk sooner about the issue over the phone.
> "I understand, I will call you".......
> ...


I was thinking perhaps someone here might be able to help. I would help you out if I could. good luck


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You may be reading far more into this than you should be. You either trust the breeder or you don't. If you don't then I am not sure why you are getting a puppy from them. JMO. I would wait until you talk to the breeder before jumping to any conclusions. Also, two more months isn't that long. As the saying goes "good things come to those who wait".


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

There is another phrase... IS YOU SNOOZE YOU LOOSE. This guy bought a puppy from this breeder promised to him on said date and I don't think he believes what the breeder is telling him and I don't think the breeder is handling this situation very professionally either.

Finding a breeder you trust is one thing but when red flags arise you have to protect your interest. Over reacting might be true but it might not.It's better to find out sooner than later.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

As a breeder AND a buyer....I would simply suggest waiting and talking to the breeder first.....too many times we jump to conclusions about things, and they are not always as they seem.
(as a breeder) If I am not happy with a prospective puppy for an individual...I would absolutely tell them, and suggest that they wait for a different litter..._it would be their choice to do so._...or refund their deposit.
(as a buyer) I would EXPECT that the breeder be completely honest with their evaluation of any prospective puppy for me..._knowing exactly what I am looking for._ I would not want them to "settle" for just an available puppy.
*Keep an open mind first....you have time to come to your own conclusion, when all facts are given.*
...just my opinion..
Robin


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Lisa and Robin. I would first like to speak with the breeder and ask why exactly, (since they were kinda vague) they feel a puppy from this litter wouldn't suit you and would also ask about the 'flying' problem.

Ask about the litter coming up, which may be better suited for you. If you decide you want to go elsewhere, I would ask for my deposit back since you signed no contract.

First and foremost, I'd talk to the breeder via phone


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with Lisa and Robin. I would first like to speak with the breeder and ask why exactly, (since they were kinda vague) they feel a puppy from this litter wouldn't suit you and would also ask about the 'flying' problem.
> 
> Ask about the litter coming up, which may be better suited for you. If you decide you want to go elsewhere, I would ask for my deposit back since you signed no contract.
> 
> First and foremost, I'd talk to the breeder via phone


 
Hello,

People don't get me wrong I agree with all of your points 100%. 
I was looking for advices on how to handle the situation from here on.
As for the breeders trust - we always had a trust in this breeder, however with the current situation this trust has been shaken. (Nobody has a crystal ball to forecast the future).
I am not bashing this breeder in any way or shape - I am just trying to get some pointers from all of you in regards to the current situation.
The whole situation since yesterday does not make logical sense to me.
I definitely need to speak to this breeder over the phone, and I have already expressed that to him in several emails. Now 6 hours after his short email in which he said that he will call me, I still did not receive any call or email.
What puzzles me is that the breeder did not initiate this "puppy growing problem" on his behalf earlier. This was initiated by my email to him in which I asked for puppy pictures and was also wondering how the progress for choosing going is. This is all 1 day before the day on which he promised to all of the buyers for his final puppy picking up choices.
Would any of you breeders here wait for the puppies to be 7 week old before you express your concerns about puppy growth to the potential buyers? Claim that puppies are just “average”? But on the other hand in email where puppies were 4 weeks old claim that puppies are growing great and that everything looks beautiful and uniform. Please note that so far breeder did not express any concerns about puppy temperament – thus this should not be a problem for puppy placement....
I am eager to talk to my breeder ASAP, and will update you on the situation.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Vukc,
Puppies grow like weeds when they are weened and put on normal food.
PERHAPS....the litter is not "growing" at the rate that the breeder would like?...so it is concerning him?!
I am grasping at straws here...and I don't have any idea on who your "breeder" is....but I can only express opinions...
*Example* I have a couple of very nice people interested in our current litter (3 weeks old)..and although they are ABSOLUTELY beautiful, thick & healthy...I cannot "promise" to any of these people that I have the absolute perfect puppy for them....except to the 1 buyer who only wants a healthy, sound & confident companion....(sex not important).
The other two people have "stipulations"...color, sex, future working abilities...etc..
I cannot in good faith & ethics, take a deposit for any of them...without KNOWING for sure...they CAN be what they want.
*perhaps*..your breeder is doing the same?? I don't know.
Robin


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Isn't it possible that there could be something wrong with the mother that caused the puppies to not thrive as well? A friend had this happen and they lost all but 2 puppies. Very sad as it was the last frozen semen from her male that she lost a few years before. But anyways...I can see the puppies not thriving as a perfectly plausible reason. I would wait to talk to the breeder. They could be off showing somewhere and therefore not have time to talk to you at the moment.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Vukc,
> Puppies grow like weeds when they are weened and put on normal food.
> PERHAPS....the litter is not "growing" at the rate that the breeder would like?...so it is concerning him?!
> I am grasping at straws here...and I don't have any idea on who your "breeder" is....but I can only express opinions...
> ...


Hi Robin,

Thank you very much for your reply.
I can understand where you are coming from with your points and I agree with them. 
We are also looking for a healthy, sound & confident companion GSD puppy and our breeder (should) know that. Only preference we had is that it is female. With 7 females being born in this litter and us being 4th on the waiting list I would not expect that the breeder could not accommodate our needs.
Again, I will patiently wait for breeders call to discuss this matter further. 
I think that I'm honest, straight forward person who thinks logically - 2+2=4.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sometimes it's as simple as the female doesn't maintain enough milk....it can vary from litter to litter.
So IF there is only "adequate" amounts of milk...the puppies will not thrive to their best...until they are receiving the proper amounts of nutrition to continue growing.
A friend had a litter of 7 puppies that needed to wean early because mom went "dry"....they were skinny, tiny things. BUT after a couple of weeks on nutritional, plentiful food...they "evolved" into very beautiful babies....he had all puppies vet checked before leaving...and all passed with flying colors!
So...there can be "serious" underlying problems with these types of situations...but there can also be "simple" problems....like the one I spoke of.
I generally try to look at things from the "simple" aspect...before I think the worse.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Short update - 18 hours from short breeders email ("Of course I understand. I will call you. Thanks") I still did not receive any call or email from the breeder. I know that some of you will say that I am impatient and that is true, however I guess most of you would be also impatient if you were in my position.
I doubt that the breeder was showing anywhere today (January 8th) since he invited the local buyers in one of his emails on December 21st to come to visit his kennel and see the puppies today (January 8th).
This whole story would be really funny if it wasn't sad.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Your breeder could be thinking that "I will call you" means in a day or so, I wouldn't be too worried until a day or even 2 go by without a call.


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Breeders can become very busy with many things. One thing I would do is check with the Canadian Kennel Club(seeing as you said this was a Canadian Breeder) to see if they are in good standing or any complaints have been lodged. You can do this through a phone call or as I did when purchasing Brewski through e mail. I sent an e mail one afternoon and had a reply the next.

Then if everything is said to be good I would give the breeder on week to respond. Send and e mail to the breeder informing them they have till such and such a day and up to such and such a time on said day to contact you via phone. If not you will be taking matters to a legal level. Hopefully you have a cancelled check or money order receipt.

I almost got tied in a breeder scam before with a so called breeder advertised on Kijji that posted beautiful pics of pups. Did some research cause things were not adding up with shipping requests and so forth, only to find out the pics did not belong to the person. They had copied pics off the web and were letting people believe they were their pups. The entire thing was a scam, perhaps that is why I checked so carefully when dealing with the next breeder. BUYER BEWARE ...... All the best and good luck


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't like this situation. something feels very wrong about it.
i would ask for my deposit back and find another breeder. your
instincts are right. if you don't feel good about the situation
then it's probably not good. how did you find the breeder? is the breeder
known? i wish you the best.



vukc said:


> We are feeling really sad, frustrated and not good about the whole situation. :rolleyes2:
> 
> Thank you all!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would be rather upset , busy or not, that the breeder hasn't called you personally at this point. It's only a common courtesy.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The breeder has told you that the pups are progressing as he had hoped. Basically, he wants to wait and see how they develop. What's so wrong about that? I have never worried much about pictures of puppies. The present pup did have four sets of litter pics posted. I have the one the breeder chose for me. She's absolutely right. I don't know which one she is in the litter pics. That's OK.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

vukc said:


> Short update - 18 hours from short breeders email ("Of course I understand. I will call you. Thanks") I still did not receive any call or email from the breeder. I know that some of you will say that I am impatient and that is true, however I guess most of you would be also impatient if you were in my position.
> *I doubt that the breeder was showing anywhere today (January 8th) since he invited the local buyers in one of his emails on December 21st to come to visit his kennel and see the puppies today (January 8th).*
> This whole story would be really funny if it wasn't sad.


Then it stands to reason that the breeder is busy today. So, 18 hours + today, possibly something going on tomorrow = about 3 days. Which is when they said they could talk to you on the phone, correct? I think you are creating a lot of stress for yourself, and possibly a lot of unnecessary worry.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Hope you're weathering this storm (outside and inside) alright!! Being snowed in doesn't help decrease stress in any way. Here's hoping that you get a call this evening or tomorrow, after the local buyers are gone. Stay warm!


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Still no any progress since my last post - we are still on status quo.
As somebody said in one of the posts - at least 5 minute curtsey call would be nice....

Liv, this storm outside is really bad - feels like almost -30 Celsius and I have to drive the airport in next hour or so  As for the storm inside, I try to cope well with it.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Fotune come to those who have patients....a quote from my dad...its hard....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

lizzyjo said:


> Fotune come to those who have patients....


Yeah, doctors do tend to make a lot of money.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

vukc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Liv, this storm outside is really bad - feels like almost -30 Celsius and I have to drive the airport in next hour or so  As for the storm inside, I try to cope well with it.


My DH just got back from the airport! We're about 70 kms north of the city, and the QEII is in bad shape! DH took the F350, and had a tough time getting through some of the drifts! Not so much looking forward to driving to work tonight in my car  I got a snow day last night because the roads were closed...but if they're not, in I go. Be careful out there, lots of cars, trucks, semi's in the ditches!

At least the dogs like playing in the drifts...no way I'm walking anyone today.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

and so does mishaps.

QUOTE=lizzyjo;1999474]Fotune come to those who have patients....a quote from my dad...its hard....[/QUOTE]


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Short update.
As you might guess, there is still no call or email from the breeder 37 hours after he told me in one short email "Of course I understand. I will call you. Thanks"
I guess I will give him a call tomorrow and check with him to see what is happening.
What bothers me now is that I feel that there is no presence of a minimum courtesy so far from the breeders side towards us...


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

vukc said:


> Short update.
> As you might guess, there is still no call or email from the breeder 37 hours after he told me in one short email "Of course I understand. I will call you. Thanks"
> I guess I will give him a call tomorrow and check with him to see what is happening.
> What bothers me now is that I feel that there is no presence of a minimum courtesy so far from the breeders side towards us...


Dang - I was hoping to come on here and see that the breeder called you and everything was all worked out. 

Hopefully they'll call in the next few days. Maybe you could set up a specific time/date for a phone call from the breeder.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

I would like to update you with the status of conversation with my breeder.
So I called him around noon his time, but he was not answering - I did not want to leave the voice message.
7 minutes later he called me back, so our conversation started.
He expressed his understanding for our frustration and apologized for not answering sooner to us. He told me that beside the growth concern, he was also concerned with the temperament of these puppies. Apparently two of them where high drive and the rest (5) were showing avoidance, shyness and independence. He felt that he would not feel comfortable with the placement of puppies with such a temperament in homes with small children. He stated that these types of dogs would be better suited for single persons or families without children, or older (single) people.
He expressed his apology for this whole situation. He said that we would rather get the right temperament puppy instead of one with "wrong" temperament....if he wanted just our money he would just ship us any puppy, however that is according to him not the case.
His suggestion is to wait for another litter which due any day now. Now we are 3rd on the waiting list for puppies. In this litter he expects to see 6 or 7 puppies to be born.
After this explanation I felt that I did not have anything in my hands "against" him to ask for the deposit back. Only option left on our side was to give him another chance. However I did express my concern for the lack of communication from his side. He promised to improve on that from here on.
Time will show if it was a right choice on our side to give his kennel one more chance or lose a deposit.
I hope that this will work out fine from here on. Thank you all for your inputs and help with this situation. I will continue to keep you up to date.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That sounds reasonable and a concientious breeder. Good luck!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Good, I'm glad the breeder got back with you and explained everything! 

It sounds like your breeder is trying to find the best homes for the puppies - hopefully this next litter will have a perfect little female for you!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Personally, I'd be concerned that 5 out 0f 7 pups have faulty temperaments. I'd also be curious as to whether the 2 'high drive' pups had good temperaments, since drive doesn't necessrily equate with solid nerve. If it was me, I'd want a refund on my deposit, so I could seek a pup from a breeder producing better temperaments.

Kudos to the breeder for acknowledging the poor temperaments the litter produced, but you should really ask yourself if this breeder can reliably produce what you need. 5 out of 7 pups with shaky temperaments is a lot, IMO. (& that assumes the other 2 have good temperaments in addition to high drives)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad you got to talk to him, and I'm glad he wouldn't just "send you a puppy".. I think you should stick with him at this point, IF you are ok with it. 

I'm sure you would much rather have a puppy that will suit you, vs him sending you one just 'because'


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

vukc said:


> I was just wondering one more thing – how can you get a contract signed by the breeder before you send him your deposit? I guess that is not possible...


NOT SO! We send our puppy buyers a contract that also serves as a deposit receipt, they are to return it sign with the deposit. They keep a copy, we keep a copy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hope this works out for you, however if the next litter is also problematic I would request a refund of your deposit and go elsewhere. I cna sure understand your frustration. It took a long time to get my Havoc also, breeder had several misfortunes etc. I stuck with her because I trusted what she was doing and I have a wonderful dog. 

Perhaps look at Bullinger German Shepherds.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Here is the latest status update.
Breeder informed us in a timely fashion about the litter birth.
The litter that we are now waiting for has been born on January 14th.
4 males and 4 females were born. We are overall 3rd on the waiting list for this litter; hence we are hoping that everything will go fine this time.
8 Weeks waiting period begins, AGAIN


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good luck and keep us updated, of course we INSIST on puppy pics!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha I agree! Love seeing puppy pics! Glad that the breeder got back to you. I know it's hard, but sometimes it's really just the way the dice fall that **** happens that you can't control  

Hope the 8 weeks go by fast! I would ask him to send me weekly pics of the puppies and get progress reports to see how they are doing.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wanted to keep everybody up to date on my "getting a puppy" endeavors.

Puppies are now just over 4 weeks old. So far breeder sent me two sets of group puppy pictures - first set at 2 weeks old, second set at 4 weeks old.
Breeder is not reporting any problems with this litter. So far everything looks to be fine and normal.
I have to admit that breeder's communication did not improve a lot, since all email communication (request for pictures, etc.) has been so far initiated by me. I am having some difficulties to figure out on my own if I'm sending too many emails or not. So far in the 4 weeks period I have sent total of 4 emails to him. Is this too much? Should I just wait for the breeder to contact me on his own without my initiation? 
I guess this could be a sword with two edges


Showing too much of interests, asking to many questions, bombarding with emails - breeder might think - this person is pain in the rear.
Buyer not sending any email could show lack of interest turning a breeder into thinking that this owner could be a bad owner based on the lack of interest
What are your takes on this?

4 more weeks to go


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

vukc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to keep everybody up to date on my "getting a puppy" endeavors.
> 
> ...


Just tell him you are VERY interested in following through but don't want to bombard him with emails in the process because you understand
he is busy taking care of YOUR puppy. Good Luck


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am glad you are finally on the way to getting your new pup! I think while it would be nice if this breeder understood what it is like to be eagerly awaiting the arrival of a pup, it sounds like they don't have the same etiquette that you do as far as email correspondence. They may be very busy and/or receive a lot of calls and emails- I wouldn't take it personally. Are you feeling that because you did not receive a pup from the last litter? Do you feel like the exchange between you and the breeder at that point wasn't good?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Just tell him you are VERY interested in following through but don't want to bombard him with emails in the process because you understand
> he is busy taking care of YOUR puppy. Good Luck


This seems the perfect answer. I hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree ^^ keep us updated!


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Thank you very much for all the suggestions.
I will keep you up to date with our progress.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I can completely understand not wanting to bombard the breeder with lots of emails, however, he should understand. Especially since the last litter went bad and you got bumped. Time it ticking. Can't wait for puppy photos


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Two more weeks left until I receive my puppy....rest of the payment was sent today to the breeder via registered, traceable mail and should reach him in 2 days.
Breeder still did not do puppy selection for the prospective buyers, so at the present time I don’t know if I will be receiving female or the male. I agreed with the breeder to focus more on the temperament then the gender. I hope that this time everything will go fine, especially now that the breeder has received a full payment for the puppy.
I will keep you up to date.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm glad it's working out!!

Do continue to keep us updated with this and make sure and post info when you know what gender, etc and especially PICTURES!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Vuk,
I am very excited for you! Congrats!
I know that you have waited for your perfect puppy...and I hope that you are blessed with a wonderful addition to your family.
Best wishes!
Robin


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope things go well for you! I do not think that four emails in four weeks is too many. In the month since I contacted my breeder for the first time there have been 37 emails back and forth between us. She is excellent at returning emails with the hour from her phone. I was extremely lucky in finding her and being able to get a puppy from a litter that was born a few days after I first contacted her. 

Can't wait to see puppy pictures of your new baby!


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Hi all, 
Just a quick update on "getting a puppy" endeavors

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]7 more days until we (hopefully) receive our GSD puppy.
Shipping via air will be arranged tomorrow by me and details will be sent to the breeder who insisted that we arrange for the shipping.
Breeder has already received full purchase amount for a puppy - and has confirmed receiving it.
Breeder still did not do any puppy selection - will do it most likely this coming weekend. Hence we still don't know what puppy we are going to get. Last pictures sent to us were group puppies’ pictures 4 weeks old….
[/FONT]


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks for keeping us updated and I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow- I bet you are really excited after the long wait! Good luck and post pics when you can!!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Any updates??????


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi quick update.

Today we have received our female puppy (air shipped) from the breeder - she looks stunning and its gorgeous. We are all happy about this addition . Everything in the end had turned out just fine.

Thank you very much all for your support on this matter.
I will post some pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats !! I'm glad you've finally gotten and can't wait to see pics


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

opcorn:we're still waiting for the pictures!!!!!uppy:


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! I'm so glad it all worked out!! 

:congratulations:


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I love happy endings! :happyboogie:


----------



## Gretsch (Jan 27, 2011)

Yay....!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad you got you're pup, It was starting to sound like you were getting the run around at first. I was concerned. the math didnt add up (having 6 females in the litter and going from 4 on the wait list to 3 on the WL. I might have wanted my money back but that's me. just glad it all worked out.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, I know it hasn't been an easy wait!


----------

